# vapor trail founder and owner



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

3rd week of november 2014 we have lost a great person,archery inventor and at one time in the past a dang good pro archer. Jarrod Fondie died from a massive heart attack at age 37 ,my condolence to the family and may god bless his soul. Pete53


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

Very sad indeed. Prayers to his family and friends.


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

He was actually 47 but lost way too soon. Great guy..


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

thanks, was told the wrong age, but for my son and myself shocking sad news, my son got alot of support in archery from jarrod,jarrod always was a great person and for the young archer jarrod was also very supportive,here in minnesota he was one of the top pro`s for years.minnesota will mis Jarrod Fondie !


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Jarrod will be sorely missed. Condolences to the family and friends.
field14 (Tom D.)


----------

